
Some obervations on low cost computing (Raspberry Pi related) - khitchdee
Based on my research, I have concluded -
that the not so highlighted ASUS CS10 -
is a far better alternative to the now highly acclaimed RaspberryPi -  
It has one USB port and one output display port -  
If you were creating a standalone, non-networked application -  
the simplicity of this configuration would simplify development
======
dirktheman
An Asus CS10 is about USD85, where a RPi is about half that price. Also, the
CS10 is a Chrome-based computer, where a RPi is a Linux based development
platform. The CS10 lacks the I/O ports, for example.

Maybe a CS10 is better for your individual use case, but it is by no means a
generally accepted alternative to a Raspberry Pi.

------
ejanus
RPI helps one to learn hardware , bare metal , and other great stuff. Access
point , router, and cluster servers . Where do you start ?

~~~
khitchdee
_I usually start by looking at my requirements.

I need a keyboard, a display, microphone input and headphone outputs.

Do you think I should go for the 3650 v3 dev board?

